

Strange and Beautiful Seeds From the Atom (2011) - Toast_
http://www.ediblegeography.com/strange-and-beautiful-seeds-from-the-atom/

======
CapitalistCartr
This was on HN last month:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552581)

